# 180, channa barca, gachua



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Some updated pics.


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

woah.


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DROOLS


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)




----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

nice fish and setup


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow huge snakes!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice pics/fish man!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> DROOLS


 I second that


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Great fish. How big are they?


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

damn i didn't realize those could be so beautiful!!! i mean check out those colors!!! awesome man! how big are they?


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

17"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea you got some monsters there nice


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

damn nice tank


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

barcas...... love them!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

VERY NICE!


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

stunning fish!!


----------

